# 2009 Track Day Schedule and Invitation



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

*2009 MVP Track Time Schedule​*
Hi All:

MVP Track Time (www.MVPTrackTime.com) is very excited to announce our expanded track day schedule for the 2009 track season.

It is with great pleasure MVP Track Time welcomes Jaime Goffaux to the MVP family. Jaime is a long-time Lotus pal of mine and is taking on operations of several of our 2009 track events as part of our expansion. Undoubtedly Jaime will run a great event in the manner you are accustomed to.

After several years of successful events on the Midwest***8217;s premier tracks, we are looking East at some of North America***8217;s most historic tracks. The ***8220;Big 5***8221; (Road America, Laguna Seca, Road Atlanta, Watkins Glen and Mid-Ohio) have always been on MVP***8217;s radar. Adding Watkins Glen, Mid-Ohio and possibly Road Atlanta for 2009 gets us 3/5 way there. If/when we find partners out West, Laguna Seca will become a reality and IF (notice BIG if) we can secure a workable date at Road America we will complete the ***8220;Big 5***8221; circle.

As many are feeling the effects of the economic downturn, MVP is attempting to keep pricing the same as 2008. With all the economic bad news, I hope this reaches you as some good news. We aim to bring the best track value to you. Below you will find our tentative 2009 schedule, subject to revision as necessary.

*April 18-19: Putnam Park ***8221;Tax Freedom Track Weekend***8221;

June 1: Autobahn Country Club (FULL 3.56 mile track)

August 3: Autobahn Country Club II (FULL 3.56 mile track)

September 5-6: Blackhawk Farms ***8221;No Hurricane Rain Track Weekend***8221;

September 7-8: Virginia International Raceway ***8221;Labor Day Speed Fix***8221;

October 17-18: Mid Ohio

September 28, 2009 - Summit Point (Main Course)

October 31 ***8211; November 1: Watkins Glen ***8221;Halloween Fright FAST!***8221;

November 21 - 22: Road Atlanta "Flyin Turkey Trot" *

The wet weather of late tells me we are in for a long, cold, snowy Winter. When Spring arrives, I hope you***8217;ll gear up for some much needed fresh air and join MVP Track Time at the track.

For those of you thinking about the upcoming holidays (Joy of Joys!) remember MVP Track Time has gift certificates available for stocking stuffers and under the tree. Feel free to contact me, or better yet, have your loved ones contact me for an MVP Track Time Gift Certificate.

Happy Motoring and I hope to see you at the track in 2009!

Mark Pfeffer - MVP Track Time 
www.MVPTrackTime.com 
(314) 249-3770 
[email protected]


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Morning Bimmerfest:

Well more great news, we locked down our Road Atlanta weekend for November 21 -22, 2009. The first annual MVP Track Time *"Flyin Turkey Trot" * *AND* we just upgraded the Putnam Park event to a track weekend April 18-19, 2009 instead of April 20th.

Visit us at www.MVPTrackTime.com for all the details!

Hope to see you there!

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Morning Track Fans:

Our (www.MVPTrackTime.com) Putnam Park track weekend _* ("Tax Freedom Track Weekend") *_ April 18-19, 2009 is nearing the 3/4 full mark.

I hope you'll join us for some on-track fun at Putnam Park near Indy, or our other 2009 track events, when the world thaws in Spring.

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Morning Fellow Track Fans:

Putnam Park in April is full and Autobahn Country Club (full 3.56 mile track near Chicago) on June 1st is filling fast. Visit us at www.MVPTrackTime.com for details and registration. CYA at the track!

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi All:

Couple of photos from our (www.MVPTrackTime.com) April 18th & 19th track weekend at Putnam Park. As always, a good turn out of Bimmers! 

Hope to see you at Autobahn Country Club June 1st and August 3rd or any of our 2009 track events. Fun, Fun!

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

June 1st at Autobahn is *Sold Out!*

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Morning All:

Our August 3rd Autobahn Country Club track day is *SOLD OUT!*

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Morning All:

Our Blackhawk Farms Raceway (near Rockford, IL.) * "No Hurricane Rain" * track weekend September 5th & 6th and our September 7-8 Virginia International Raceway (VIR - near Danville, VA) * "Labor Day Speed Fix" * are filling fast! Visit us at www.MVPTrackTime.com for details and registration for all our track days.

Feel free to contact me at (314) 249-3770 if you have any questions. Happy Motoring and I hope to see you at the track!

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Blackhawk Farms was near perfect!

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

We are fast approaching ½ full for MVP Track Time's Watkins Glen track weekend October 31 - November 1. Hope to see you at the track.

Feff
www.MVPTrackTime.com


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi All:

A quick update. Our Road Atlanta *"Flyin Turkey Trot" *track weekend November 21-22 is over 3/4 full and filling fast. Hope you'll join us at the track.

Feff
www.MVPTrackTime.com


----------

